# Radio bike



## Euphman06 (Oct 22, 2017)

Trying to get this....value?






Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2jakes (Oct 22, 2017)

If radio works and is complete, I’m thinking $1000-$1500.
(Obviously...much depends on condition)

Too bad it’s a “Middleweight”, not that there is something wrong with that...
but I’m 6’3”. 

But ...if given the chance and the price was reasonable...I’d probably get it.


----------



## THE STIG (Oct 22, 2017)

$500-$700


----------



## jkent (Oct 22, 2017)

Still has the power pack, correct pedals, antenna and both radio knobs. 
If your going to buy one of these that is the condition I would be looking for.
If you can buy it at anything under $1,000 I personally think your all good.
I sold just the right side of a radio tank for $400 it had both radio knobs and the antenna ( broke in half ) so $500-$700 ( The Stig ) I think would be a very great deal. you'll never find another one in that condition for that price.
JKent


----------



## vincev (Oct 22, 2017)

Dont know but if you are selling it send me a message.


----------



## Saving Tempest (Oct 23, 2017)

So you are from Pennsylvania visiting Ohio maybe?


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2017)

That bike has all of the rare, unobtainable parts. Too bad the front has such severe paint damage. It is the common red model, without the 2-speed option. However, given it is complete and in reasonable condition, value estimate is $1,000-$1,300.

I am the one that bought the tank half from jkent. I parted it out - robbed the bracket, both knobs, and several clutch-head screws from it. Resold it for $250. Paint was faded, trim was all gone. I paid what I did just to get the knobs.


----------



## partsguy (Oct 23, 2017)

2jakes said:


> If radio works and is complete, I’m thinking $1000-$1500.
> (Obviously...much depends on condition)
> 
> Too bad it’s a “Middleweight”, not that there is something wrong with that...
> ...




If mint, a red one is worth right around $1,500-$2,000. If the radio works!!


----------



## partsguy (Nov 7, 2017)

I appraised a beautiful green bike this afternoon. It is possibly the nicest green example in PRIVATE hands.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2017)

Here's one close to you for $1500 https://philadelphia.craigslist.org/bik/d/1955-huffy-radiobike/6378063638.html


----------



## vincev (Nov 8, 2017)

partsguy said:


> I appraised a beautiful green bike this afternoon. It is possibly the nicest green example in PRIVATE hands.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



For sale ?


----------



## partsguy (Nov 8, 2017)

vincev said:


> For sale ?




Not to me, and won't disclose who is trying to acquire the bike. The overall condition is on par with the one in Carillon Park's bicycle museum in Dayton, Ohio. I know that Huffy Corporation owns a green one too that is practically NOS. I hope this person gets the bike and posts it here. It's the nicest privately-owned green one I have seen in a very long time, possibly ever.


----------

